# Kinesis T2 build (advice needed)



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

So, I'm building a Kinesis T2 and have got the frame and main parts....

Next up are component choice. I'm going to be running single ring up front.
[Reason as to why I run single ring up front is; I was going to go single speed, then decided to go geared. My gf complained about me changing parts so I'm stuck with single ring for a while]
Anyway. I will need a certain brand of the following (bolded being most important)

*-Shifters/brakes a.k.a brifters.*

*-Rear dérailleur (short reach)*

-*Cassette.*

-Wheels.

SRAM,Shiamno or Campy?? 

What would you guys go for?


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

B.U.M.P 


Anyone have advice on components? 

SRAM or Campy or Shimano? 

Which ones?


----------

